# Code for cadaveric bone graft



## reichtina320 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

Physician did: Revision nonunion open reduction and internal fixation left distal
   radius with cadaveric bone graft

Is there a better code than 25400?

Thanks


----------



## BCrandall (Sep 10, 2008)

Not as far as I know. 25400 includes the fixation and graft (just did one today). Unless something else was done by the doc, that's the code.


----------



## mbort (Sep 10, 2008)

25400 states without graft?   I do not see a good code for allograft, you may end up with an unlisted


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Sep 16, 2008)

Allograft is included in this one. The cadaver graft is already prepared, just requires placement, so unfortunately there is no additional work to consider.


----------

